

What domains do people type in the address bar? - cfinke
http://www.chrisfinke.com/2011/07/25/what-do-people-type-in-the-address-bar/

======
corin_
Can't help but feel that the sample of people who have installed this plugin
_and_ opted in to send data back is probably skewed away from the average
internet user.

